
List of April Fools' Day Announcements - conroy
Instead of cluttering the front page with fake product announcements, let&#x27;s just post them in here instead. One thread where each top-level comment is just a title and a link.
======
maaaats
MSDOS is the new mobile OS from Microsoft

Announcement:
[http://lumiaconversations.microsoft.com/2015/04/01/microsoft...](http://lumiaconversations.microsoft.com/2015/04/01/microsoft-
launches-ms-dos-mobile/)

Product page: [http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/ms-
dos/](http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/ms-dos/)

Edit: Even an app [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/ms-dos-
mobile/85...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/ms-dos-
mobile/8573c4a8-b9df-4409-90a6-dad2dc0b6b26)

Wow, the app is really well done. SPOILERS: Can cd into a programs folder, and
launch programs like sms.exe, where I get a blue DOS-style window asking for
input. Can use "phone <nr>" to call someone, send e-mails. If i launch
"internet" it plays an old modem sound before launching the stock OS browser.

CDing into C:\GAMES\RPS and launching RPS.exe first gives you a question about
using "PC Speaker" or "Sound Blaster", and then how many colors you would
like. Then the game crashes with "Error! Not enough memory, RPS needs 641KB
conventional memory (...)" and then a quote " _\---Cortana: That 's odd, 640 K
ought to be enough for anyone_", haha. After that, it guides you through using
mem and loadhigh to get the game to run. And of course, RPS is Rock-Paper-
Scissors in 8-bit glory.

The camera is an ASCII-camera, using letters with only a few colors, or CGA
mode. Here are two selfies I took
[http://imgur.com/a/deajM](http://imgur.com/a/deajM)

The command help gives all useable command: CD, CLS, COLOR, DATE, DIR, ECHO,
EDIT (edit autoxec.bat for instance), EXIT, FORMAT, HELP, LOADHIGH, MEM, PATH,
TIME, TYPE, VER.

~~~
pimlottc

        SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 T2
    

Ah, the memories...

~~~
malkia
QEMM! Protected Mode! Unreal Mode! TSR! Ralph Brown's Interrupt List! Oh man!

Had so much with my friends while in high-school trying to figure out what
kind of weird graphics mode this cool game called "Scorched Earth" used... It
wasn't 320x200 :)

~~~
dandrews
That's "Ralf"!

[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~ralf/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~ralf/)

------
polemic
Double bluff in today's New Zealand Herald:

[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objecti...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11426501)

 _The "April Fools' Day special" promised a new BMW to the first person who
took their car and the front-page coupon to the dealership.

Ms Marsh was first at the Newmarket car dealership this morning, arriving in
her 15-year-old Nissan Avenir.

She was swiftly rewarded with a new BMW 1 Series worth almost $50,000 in
exchange for the old station wagon._

~~~
SilasX
How is that April Fools? The offer was serious and they honored it. It's not
like e.g. offering all of YouTube on DVDs.

~~~
undersuit
It was literally titled the April Fools Day Special and on a day where the
pranks vary from annoying programs that mess with my keyboard input to
annoying news articles that mess with my sanity. I wouldn't have driven down
to that dealership it they were giving away junkers or Bugatti Veyrons not to
mention a BMW.

------
rcarmo
CERN researchers confirm the existence of the Force

[http://home.web.cern.ch/about/updates/2015/04/cern-
researche...](http://home.web.cern.ch/about/updates/2015/04/cern-researchers-
confirm-existence-force)

~~~
JamyDev
For being the people who created the internet their website is rather slow...

~~~
Chinjut
You mean, "created the World Wide Web".

------
finnn
[https://com.google](https://com.google) \- Google showing off their new gTLD
in a silly manner.

~~~
BetaMechazawa
Is it me or does everyone and their mother have a gTLD these days? I would not
take any company that uses a gTLD serious at all.

~~~
jitl
what's wrong with having gTLD? Seeing lots of this new TLD hate, I want to
understand the reasoning.

~~~
creshal
The TLD system is arguably broken, because it never turned out as hierarchical
as it was supposed to. All the new TLDs do is force people to shell out more
money to squat on pointless domains to avoid them being used for fraud (or,
worse, by the competition).

~~~
icebraining
Or it makes them finally realize how silly the "we must have them all" is.

~~~
creshal
Not happening in my experience. As long as everyone in the industry is earning
their share from this madness they'll happily "suggest optimizations to the
domain portfolio" of their vict^Wcustomers.

------
tajen
April fools I wanted the most:

\- NSA announcing they were dropping all illegal activities,

\- Water allowed on board of planes,

\- ISIS converting to Christianity,

\- Apple patenting the patent,

\- Snapchat releasing a payment system

Note that April Fools is on December 28th in Spannish culture.
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day#Comparable...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day#Comparable_prank_days)

~~~
monatron
Water isn't allowed on board planes? I usually bring an empty nalgene through
security and then fill it in one of the many water fountains in the terminals.
Works well!

~~~
dingaling
Even metal Sigg bottles go through security fine, so long as you've shaken all
the water out and keep the caps in your pocket.

Doesn't seem to matter if the bottles are visible or inside your bag.

Tested in: Canada, Ireland, USA, UK, mainland Europe.

------
flurdy
Google Actual Cloud platform

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp10_PygJ4o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp10_PygJ4o)

[https://cloud.google.com/actual-cloud/](https://cloud.google.com/actual-
cloud/)

~~~
TeMPOraL
This comment looks even better with cloud-to-butt installed.

~~~
flurdy
:) You have to be alert with the my butt extension installed though. Only a
few days ago I answered a stack overflow question where I added a link with
the word cloud in it. Unfortunately the extension changed the URL when I
edited the raw text. Luckily I realised quickly when I double checked if the
link worked and it 404ed...

~~~
TeMPOraL
You don't say...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9137909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9137909)

One has to be careful with editing HN comments as well. ;).

------
faizmokhtar
Gentoo website makeover. [https://www.gentoo.org/](https://www.gentoo.org/)

~~~
jtaylor100
That's actually pretty cool

~~~
sneak
ANSI art adds 5hp

------
manojlds
Clippy is open source on Github -
[http://thebeebs.github.io/OfficeAssistant/](http://thebeebs.github.io/OfficeAssistant/)

~~~
touristtam
<!-- Thanks for being one of the people that read the source. This is a very
basic stunt, I thought of it on a train back from an event last week. I saved
my GitHub page using a browser and then made a few modifications to make it
look more realistic as a Microsoft project. I then hijacked the A href clicks
and used them to show the wonderfully awesome clippyjs by smore.

    
    
        https://www.smore.com/clippy-js
    
        I then uploaded the result to the gh-pages branch of a Git Repo
        as I felt this would trick the average user into thinking that
        the code was a genuine GitHub Project.
    
        Happy April the 1st :)
    
     -->

~~~
hobarrera
The "Clone in desktop" button gave it away as fake - I'm assuming it's a
windows plugin for browsers or something, but I'd never seen that on github
before.

~~~
antsar
Its seems to be a native Github feature visible for those browsing on a
Windows device. The button simply links to
[https://windows.github.com/](https://windows.github.com/)

~~~
manojlds
It's there for Github for Mac users too.

------
conroy
Smartbox by Inbox: the mailbox of tomorrow, today

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/smartbox-by-inbox-
mai...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/03/smartbox-by-inbox-mailbox-of-
tomorrow.html)

~~~
thomasahle
This's gotta be the most well produced April Fools video I've seen.

------
AgLiAn
[http://notepad-plus-plus.org/](http://notepad-plus-plus.org/)

~~~
MikeTV
A fitting riposte, given that the site was hacked by Islamic jihadists earlier
this year [http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/32248/hacking/notepad-
si...](http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/32248/hacking/notepad-site-
hacked.html)

------
dezgeg
Support for negative number of CPUs is implemented in the Linux kernel.

[https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/3/31/994](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/3/31/994)

~~~
Taniwha
I looked at that patch, it still divides by 0 when you have 0 CPUs, I hope
Linus rejects it

------
seanhandley
[http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/apr/01/jeremy-
clarkson...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/apr/01/jeremy-clarkson-
joins-guardian-drive-for-fossil-fuel-divestment)

Jeremy Clarkson joins campaign for fossil fuel divestment

~~~
codeulike
_More than 1.5 million Britons signed an online petition calling for Clarkson
to be reinstated and for a relaxation of the laws against assault in cases
that could be demonstrated to involve banter._

Practically true.

------
datenwolf
Systemd is forking the Linux kernel:
[http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150330#community](http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150330#community)

~~~
LukeB_UK
This was simply a case of someone getting the systemdaemon name on github.
It's not the systemd project.

~~~
keithpeter
The _article_ is a fairly amusing April Fool's joke. Real quote from LP (on
his blog from months ago) mixed in with quotes from a fictional developer.
Googling the fictional developer's family name comes up with mysteriously few
results...

~~~
dEnigma
And the fictional dev has "Gotya" in his name ;)

------
steele
Motorola Selfie Stick
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=584qPWzfhHY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=584qPWzfhHY)

~~~
tinkerdol
Beautiful. Anyone know what music is playing in the background?

~~~
Navarr
Darude Sandstorm by Darude

~~~
chrisper
That's only if you use the HTML 5 player and click on the music note.

------
infinity
The german newspaper FAZ (Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung) claims that there is
an inititiative to block cat images from the web due to excessive bandwidth
consumption (article in german):

[http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/die-
digital-d...](http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/die-digital-
debatte/zwei-klassen-internet-das-katzenlose-netz-13515864.html)

The other content to be blocked are 'theses concerning the future of
journalism' ...

~~~
SilasX
There's a campaign to keep California restaurants from bringing out water to
drink because of excessive consumption.

Not April Fools though :-/

------
jackpirate
Bashing Haskell: Reimplementing Haskell's Parsec library within the unix shell

SIGBOVIK2015 paper:
[https://github.com/mikeizbicki/parsed/raw/master/sigbovik201...](https://github.com/mikeizbicki/parsed/raw/master/sigbovik2015/paper.pdf)

github repo:
[https://github.com/mikeizbicki/parsed](https://github.com/mikeizbicki/parsed)

------
josso
Minecraft snapshot 15w14a – The Love and Hugs Update

[https://mojang.com/2015/04/minecraft-snapshot-15w14a-the-
lov...](https://mojang.com/2015/04/minecraft-snapshot-15w14a-the-love-and-
hugs-update/)

"We’ve thought long and hard about this, but we finally feel happy to announce
that we are now changing the general direction of the game Minecraft. Starting
from the next update we will be focusing on the things that make life worth
living, promoting healthy relationships with the environment and its
inhabitants."

------
codeulike
[http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned](http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned)

Today eeryone's comments are being auto-edited to include conspiracy theory
claptrap (added to end of whatever they wrote), and they've got an illuminati
theme

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, the wonders of CSS. I bet they're choosing "random" phrases by trailing
post ID characters.

~~~
phantom784
Yep!
[https://a.thumbs.redditmedia.com/mvUjuBTLugN70a4mTrXqmEK937F...](https://a.thumbs.redditmedia.com/mvUjuBTLugN70a4mTrXqmEK937FtiiQIN7HeMzg-p88.css)

------
lelf
TeslaMotors: No more parking tickets for Model S owners. Today we’re
introducing: ticket-avoidance-mode. Here’s how it works:
[https://amp.twimg.com/v/cdad704b-5167-42bd-9fd7-a5c39fabf1f9](https://amp.twimg.com/v/cdad704b-5167-42bd-9fd7-a5c39fabf1f9)

(c)
[https://twitter.com/teslamotors/status/583339439759310848](https://twitter.com/teslamotors/status/583339439759310848)

------
kibwen
The CSS working group has published a draft of proposed extensions to the CSS
specification, which include dedicated units for denoting lengths on
astronomical scales (lightseconds, attoparsecs, etc.) as well as extending the
CSS gradient syntax to grant first-class support to the generation of double
rainbows.

[http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css-egg/](http://dev.w3.org/csswg/css-egg/)

~~~
Intermernet
> Note: This specification does not address relativistic effects of scrolling
> or animations and transitions at (or beyond) the speed of light.

I presume these would only show up if using relative paths or positions in
your CSS.

------
conroy
Tinder for Uber*

[http://tinderforuber.com/](http://tinderforuber.com/)

*I'm praying this is a joke

~~~
dexcs
I wonder how many crazy entrepreneurs use april days for validating ideas they
had without loosing they're credibility :)

~~~
Jedd
To assist with you're credibility:

"their"

And 'losing', 'April', missing 'fools' (or 'first of').

~~~
w0rm
"your"

~~~
Jedd
I concede that succinct satire doesn't really work on the Net.

------
brianbreslin
I may be accused of being a curmudgeon, but most of these aren't funny
anymore. Companies are rarely funny, not sure why they keep doing this. /rant

~~~
joshu
I agree. The Essenes of s good April Fool's is something that is mostly
believable. None of this fools anyone, it is just silly.

~~~
joshu
I probably shouldn't post via audio. Looks like I am drunk.

------
conroy
You can play Pac-Man in Google Maps right now

[http://www.sciencealert.com/you-can-play-pac-man-in-
google-m...](http://www.sciencealert.com/you-can-play-pac-man-in-google-maps-
right-now)

~~~
kissickas
Ingress (the game by Google's Niantic Labs) also replaced some of its graphics
with those of Pacman
[https://plus.google.com/+Ingress/posts/8TQAYXzvQpB](https://plus.google.com/+Ingress/posts/8TQAYXzvQpB)

------
streger
Popcorn Time, Now part of Netflix [https://blog.popcorntime.io/popcorn-time-
now-part-of-netflix...](https://blog.popcorntime.io/popcorn-time-now-part-of-
netflix/)

~~~
touristtam
also on torrentfreak: [http://torrentfreak.com/netflix-plans-free-tier-after-
absorb...](http://torrentfreak.com/netflix-plans-free-tier-after-absorbing-
popcorn-time-150401/)

------
anotherevan
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/5200...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/520042a.html)

An Australian and UK study has reported that increasing temperatures will
result in an explosion of fire-breathing dragons around the world.

------
dingaling
QANTAS to become QUANTAS, to end decades of orthographic confusion.

[http://www.ausbt.com.au/australia-s-best-april-fools-day-
avi...](http://www.ausbt.com.au/australia-s-best-april-fools-day-aviation-
pranks-for-2015)

------
sarciszewski
Crypto pranks:

The winner of the Password Hashing Contest was announced to be, LM Hash!

[https://twitter.com/veorq/status/583175725206892544](https://twitter.com/veorq/status/583175725206892544)

[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.phc/2658](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.phc/2658)

libsodium added ROT13, fast, keyless, powerful cipher

[https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium/commit/23f1c90c682484f...](https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium/commit/23f1c90c682484f6984ece54b20f6cf231ca9344)

~~~
marcosdumay
> libsodium added ROT13, fast, keyless, powerful cipher

And made resistent to timming attacks!

------
Vaanir
[http://www.reddit.com/r/android](http://www.reddit.com/r/android) and
[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple) swapped their
CSS.

~~~
octatoan
As did /r/guitar and /r/bass, and /r/AncientGreek and /r/latin.

------
wippler
Retro amazon, [http://www.amazon.com/](http://www.amazon.com/)

~~~
masida
Amazon Dash Button [https://www.amazon.com/oc/dash-
button](https://www.amazon.com/oc/dash-button)

~~~
Cshelton
Hey, I actually thought it was an April Fools joke as well, but then realized
that we've gotten to the point where it is crucial to have 1 day delivery for
toilet paper...Honestly, it's cool, but from a sense of self-pride...no. This
is how civilizations collapse...let's be honest.

~~~
johnduhart
> This is how civilizations collapse...let's be honest.

You're right, it's a little known fact that the cause for downfall of the
Roman empire was the ability to order personal hygiene products using a button
placed in people's home!

------
krallja
KSP now stands for Kerbal Submarine Program

[https://www.reddit.com/r/KerbalSpaceProgram/comments/310j26/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/KerbalSpaceProgram/comments/310j26/awoogah_awoogah/)

------
chrischen
Instapainting no longer uses children to paint your photos:
[https://www.instapainting.com/blog/company/2015/04/01/no-
chi...](https://www.instapainting.com/blog/company/2015/04/01/no-child-labor/)

------
rascul
DigitalOcean opens new underwater datacenter in Atlantis

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/announcing-
atlanti...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/announcing-atlantis/)

~~~
mangeletti
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP8sofAN4xc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP8sofAN4xc)

------
ljk
google japan's new keyboard

[https://www.google.co.jp/ime/___o/](https://www.google.co.jp/ime/___o/)

~~~
mlex
Pay attention to the URL as you scroll down the page. ;)

~~~
shultays
I don't know much about html/js, how is it done without #? Why doesn't it
trigger a page change

~~~
Styn
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/824349/modify-the-url-
wit...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/824349/modify-the-url-without-
reloading-the-page) Google is your friend

------
tonglil
Tumblr: [https://www.tumblr.com/dashboard](https://www.tumblr.com/dashboard)

The "executive suite - productivity edition"

[http://executivesuite2016.tumblr.com/post/115074577715/tumbl...](http://executivesuite2016.tumblr.com/post/115074577715/tumblr-
executivesuite-2016-is-the-hottest-business)

~~~
egeozcan
They had even translated it to other languages. Color me impressed.

[http://i.imgur.com/4KI0vRT.png](http://i.imgur.com/4KI0vRT.png)

------
nvader
David Beazley releases Meẗal, a python decorator library powered by umlauts.

[https://github.com/dabeaz/me-al](https://github.com/dabeaz/me-al)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Haha, I love this bit of the README:

> _If the above command fails with an ImportError, you 're probably using a
> Mac. That's an unfortunate choice as you can't really expect a toy machine
> like that to be used for serious tasks._

------
scommab
xkcloud: [http://xkcd.com/1506/](http://xkcd.com/1506/)

------
Graham24
I do not believe that the University of Leicester is renaming itself the King
Richard University.

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/richard-
iii-t...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/richard-iii-the-
university-of-leicester-expected-to-change-name-to-king-richard-
university-10147577.html)

------
simonh
Amazon announces the Fire HD Seven, Fire HD-7, Fire HD Sven, Fire HD VII and
Fire HD 7' as successors to the Fire HD 7 and Fire HD 7". Each launches with
it's own range of mutualy incompatible accessories.

------
Taek
Reddit releasing a crowd game at /r/thebutton

[http://www.redditblog.com/2015/04/the-
button.html](http://www.redditblog.com/2015/04/the-button.html)

------
vidyesh
Amazon India

LucID : Lucid dream analyser wrist band
[http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322727_2/278-8747141-...](http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322727_2/278-8747141-7982610?ie=UTF8&node=6264496031&pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1FHEMREEDFJT8ZRECTQ9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=602014527&pf_rd_i=1320006031)

Silicon Styler : Electronic Moustache Styler
[http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187323127_2?ie=UTF8&node...](http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187323127_2?ie=UTF8&node=6264495031&pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0CNXDBGPCZBDS8J82YZM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=602015547&pf_rd_i=1320006031)

Biovap Mark III : Bio-waste disintegrator. Processes kitchen waste to scented
vapour as air-freshner
[http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322547_2?ie=UTF8&node...](http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322547_2?ie=UTF8&node=6264492031&pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1JMXJ61E4PDSXX01JKRX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=602014267&pf_rd_i=1320006031)

QuickClean : Electronic dry cleaner for 'dry-clean only' fabric
[http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322867_2?ie=UTF8&node...](http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322867_2?ie=UTF8&node=6264493031&pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0RQXSKC5NX2G1CTDZ9SA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=602015067&pf_rd_i=1320006031)

Exotic Amazon : Exotic pets from Madagascar/wildlife. Pair of two species wit
heach purchase.
[http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322987_2?ie=UTF8&node...](http://www.amazon.in/b/ref=amb_link_187322987_2?ie=UTF8&node=6264494031&pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1DC4MYH97W7BTVJ9AGPZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=602015147&pf_rd_i=1320006031)

------
rxin
Spark 2.0: Rearchitecting Spark for Mobile Platforms

[https://databricks.com/blog/2015/04/01/spark-2-rearchitectin...](https://databricks.com/blog/2015/04/01/spark-2-rearchitecting-
spark-for-mobile.html)

This is probably among the most technical, nerdy April fool's.

~~~
eranation
It's actually one of the few that one day might not be a joke...

------
dezgeg
MS-DOS for Lumia smartphones: [http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/ms-
dos/](http://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/ms-dos/)

------
theophrastus
Duluth Magnetic Pants: [https://www.duluthtrading.com/features/magnetic-work-
pants-a...](https://www.duluthtrading.com/features/magnetic-work-pants-
april.aspx?src=T15C055C4&ym_mid=1570606&ym_rid=1565786&mboxSession=T15C055-9991565786)

Got me thinking: "wait, what if two guys bought these on the same work-site?"
(admittedly i was pre-caffeine at the time)

------
cfj
Banish the Hamburger Menu, Adopt Pizza Menus

[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/hamburger-menu-vs-
pizza/](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/hamburger-menu-vs-pizza/)

------
kinduff
[https://github.com/mrThe/to_nil](https://github.com/mrThe/to_nil) \- to_nil
gem

~~~
iagooar
The best thing about it is, it is documented, tested and everything. The CoC
is cool, too :)

------
jeditobe
ReactOS Foundation renounce claims to the logo ReactJS in exchange for
investments by Facebook

[http://habrahabr.ru/company/reactos/blog/254579/](http://habrahabr.ru/company/reactos/blog/254579/)

As the saying goes, there would be a blessing ...

Some time ago, in the ReactOS Foundation, it was decided to exercise their
right to protect their means of individualization, namely the registered
trademark, trademark and logo (the wording depends on the jurisdiction of law
enforcement). We were inspired by the successful experience of the project
Gnome, which is to protect their brand from the encroachments of Groupon.

Recently, the lawyers hired by the Fund, sent to Facebook Ireland Limited
warning about trademark infringement ReactOS. The fact that Facebook is
developing a project ReactJS, whose logo resembles the logo ReactOS
confusingly. Since over the long term has not followed any response letter,
nor any appropriate action on the part of Facebook, lawyers fund full steam
preparing a lawsuit against the social network. Suddenly came very late
response to the complaint letter ... and what!

Facebook ReactOS Foundation offered to give up claims to ReactJS out of court
in exchange for investments in the project of our operating system.

The volume and the specific conditions of the investment currently being
discussed in the negotiations, but it is already clear that it is a sum
equivalent to several million euros. For their part, representatives of
Facebook made demands on what exactly should go money.

Is expected to develop client and server distributions based on ReactOS, a
graphical shell which will be based on React.JS, then while all calculations
and data processing will be carried out thanks to Node.js. It is obvious that
Facebook is preparing to attack Google and Microsoft in the operating system
market for tablets and handheld gadgets. It is worth noting that the social
giant has long been known for its contribution to the opensource-motion:
Apache Cassandra, Apache Hive, Apache Thrift, FQL, Hack, HipHop for PHP,
Scribe, Open Compute Project.

Stay tuned for details of this epochal event will follow soon!

~~~
ju11111
Is this news verified and true?

------
misframer
The C languages merge [http://isocpp.org/blog/2015/04/the-c-languages-
merge](http://isocpp.org/blog/2015/04/the-c-languages-merge)

------
LinkPlug
AngularJS + React Merger

[http://moduscreate.com/reangular-angular-react-
merger/](http://moduscreate.com/reangular-angular-react-merger/)

~~~
AlexMuir
How did they not call it Rectangular??

~~~
eigenrick
"That's way better than what I had"

------
mariuscoto
New inbox by Google

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hydLZJXG3Tk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hydLZJXG3Tk)

------
dotdi
A drone from OnePlus
[https://oneplus.net/gamechanger](https://oneplus.net/gamechanger) (although
they pitch it as an April Fools', they actually sell a limited quantity)

~~~
Systemic
I liked that in their graph on the 3rd from last page their drone had the
tallest bar which at first sight looks like it would indicate it is the best,
when actually it just has the highest portability, with terrible agility and
control.

------
conroy
The New Audi A8

[http://www.audi.jp/gohan/](http://www.audi.jp/gohan/)

~~~
mdekkers
lol, in japan, a new car comes with a branded spankpaddle

~~~
forlulz
Gee, thanks for that. Next time I'm scooping cooked rice out for dinner I
would hope that the other occupants of the house have not used it as a spank
paddle.

~~~
mdekkers
I have never seen anything like that used for scooping rice...

------
josteink
Cyanogenmod 12 nightlies April 1st build:

[http://imgur.com/l6PV5x5](http://imgur.com/l6PV5x5)

[http://imgur.com/M9fRJpf](http://imgur.com/M9fRJpf)

------
MrArtichaut
Winner from the Password Hashing Competition
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.phc/2658](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.phc/2658)

------
mcbetz
Sacha Greif's "Discover Meteor" announces a print edition with "Component-
Oriented Architecture", "three-way binding" and integrated package management
system to "remove" and "add" new pages:
[https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/discover-meteor-print-
ed...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/discover-meteor-print-edition/)

~~~
spb
So like the AD&D Monster Manual then?

------
skrowl
On reddit /r/andoid and /r/apple both show each other's posts (mixed together)

------
kinduff
[http://imgur.com/play](http://imgur.com/play) \- interactive Imgur experience
with input commands

[http://imgur.com/collab](http://imgur.com/collab) \- collaborative post
creation

------
notatoad
Google Reader re-launched:

[http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/04/01/google-reader-
rises-...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/04/01/google-reader-rises-from-
the-grave-with-new-material-update/)

------
sWski
x86: Drop 32-bit support in Linux Kernel:

[https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/1/118](https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/1/118)

------
omgitstom
[https://stormpath.com/blog/why-http-is-sometimes-better-
than...](https://stormpath.com/blog/why-http-is-sometimes-better-than-https/)

Compelling argument why your app should use HTTP instead of HTTPS

------
xyclos
Fast to the Future:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLazRt8s8Wc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLazRt8s8Wc)

------
InternetGiant
A major ebook announcement. Science Fiction writer Charlie Stross releases an
reader app to counter Clean App.

[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2015/04/a-major-...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2015/04/a-major-ebook-announcement.html)

------
jjp
[https://www.nutmeg.com/electro-save](https://www.nutmeg.com/electro-save) \-
electric shock therapy to make you think twice about withdrawing your savings

------
Argorak
lobste.rs sports a full terminal interface with working chat and slowly
updating lines.

[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs)

~~~
BetaMechazawa
Username/password to log in? Or is this a real service that put up this site
just for today and requires an actual account?

~~~
mseri
try user: guest

~~~
joombaga
also admin/letmein

------
conroy
Introducing the new face of Search — Google Panda

[http://googleasiapacific.blogspot.com/2015/04/introducing-
ne...](http://googleasiapacific.blogspot.com/2015/04/introducing-new-face-of-
search-google.html)

~~~
pimlottc
This gets my early vote for most likely to become a reality.

------
fudgy73
Not sure if this is a joke or not. HackTonight from HotelTonight

[https://www.hoteltonight.com/2015/04/join-beta-
hacktonight/](https://www.hoteltonight.com/2015/04/join-beta-hacktonight/)

------
hdmoore
Metasploit Framework rolls out new banners:
[https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-
framework/pull/5047](https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-framework/pull/5047)

~~~
skrowl
My Little Pwny: Exploits are Magic!

Hilarious!

------
las_cases
Youtube has a new 'Add Music' button to the player (left to the 'Watch Later'
button) which spices the experience I suppose! :) Oh and it's action based of
course, some kind of a storm inducing experience.

~~~
Zecc
Searching for a song on YouTube will suggest Sandstorm by Darude.

------
m-i-l
April Fool's Day: 10 stories that look like pranks but aren't:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32144005](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32144005)

~~~
borgia
There's many of those things I'm desperately hoping are simply April Fool's
jokes.

------
martius
Humble Bundle proposes the Humble Indie Ballyhoo:

[https://www.humblebundle.com/ballyhoo](https://www.humblebundle.com/ballyhoo)

[http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/115193038361/step-on-up-
fo...](http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/115193038361/step-on-up-for-modern-
gaming-at-its-finest-its)

~~~
jonesetc
Looks like it will really take your money, but it all goes to the charity, no
humble tip. I like it.

------
skuhn
imgix launched the Chester Face feature, which we're providing to our
customers as an AFaaS (April Fools as a Service) option:

[http://blog.imgix.com/post/115195342369/new-imgix-feature-
ch...](http://blog.imgix.com/post/115195342369/new-imgix-feature-chester-face)

 _Chester Face is a tool that will automatically detect any faces in your
imagery and replace those faces with that of Chester._

(Chester is an engineer's cat, who happens to be photogenic and comes out of
the box in the correct shade of orange for our branding)

------
skynetv2
Humble bundle

[https://www.humblebundle.com/ballyhoo](https://www.humblebundle.com/ballyhoo)

~~~
placeybordeaux
You can actually buy it. They are instructions on how to play those games.

~~~
tehaugmenter
That's actually kind of cool though no joke.

------
larleys
Study led by senior Google dev reveals direct correlation between tech
conference food and blacking out in sessions.

[https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/04/chet-haase-forking-
disru...](https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/04/chet-haase-forking-disrupting-
conference-learning/)

------
peterwwillis
Slashdot has a few stories that will _blow your mind_ , like the tatooine
youth suspected in a terrorist attack, or the discovery of alien life by the
Weyland-Yutani Corporation. [http://slashdot.org/](http://slashdot.org/)

Unfortunately, the comments section is still not an April Fools joke.

------
lunaru
Here's one we did targeted to our (customer support) audience:

"Please type your reply above this line"
([http://blog.reamaze.com/2015/04/01/please-type-your-reply-
ab...](http://blog.reamaze.com/2015/04/01/please-type-your-reply-above-this-
line/))

------
Ookami86
The Play Framework folks will be offering the "Certified Reactive Application
Programmer" \- in short: CRAP certification
[https://twitter.com/playframework/status/583131097396989952](https://twitter.com/playframework/status/583131097396989952)

~~~
JanneVee
[https://playframework.com/certification](https://playframework.com/certification)

I just love the checkbox for "Yes! I want my organization to be full of CRAP™
developers!"

------
sanikin
Pipedrive-Tinder Integration.

Being serious about dating requires having the ability to never drop the ball.

[http://blog.pipedrive.com/2015/04/manage-your-dating-
pipelin...](http://blog.pipedrive.com/2015/04/manage-your-dating-pipeline-
with-the-pipedrive-tinder-integration/)

------
kingzain
Google purchases Dubai's world of islands to reconfigure into Google-shaped
floating cities.

[http://inhabitat.com/google-purchases-dubais-world-of-
island...](http://inhabitat.com/google-purchases-dubais-world-of-islands-to-
reconfigure-into-google-shaped-floating-cities/)

------
dral
Raspberry pi model C launches

[http://raspi.tv/2015/raspberry-pi-model-c](http://raspi.tv/2015/raspberry-pi-
model-c)
[http://www.recantha.co.uk/blog/?p=12281](http://www.recantha.co.uk/blog/?p=12281)

------
cohech
[http://espresso.economist.com/3525bb43cce253e2e8f04e7b62f1ba...](http://espresso.economist.com/3525bb43cce253e2e8f04e7b62f1bac2)

Economist reports that Poroshenko has suggested a winner takes all judo match
with Putin to end the fighting in the Donbas.

------
mbostleman
Vail Resorts buys Jackson Hole Mountain Resort

[http://www.tetongravity.com/story/ski/breaking-vail-
resorts-...](http://www.tetongravity.com/story/ski/breaking-vail-resorts-buys-
jackson-hole-mountain-resort)

------
LaurentGh
[http://blog.sunrise.am/post/115135988899/introducing-
clippy-...](http://blog.sunrise.am/post/115135988899/introducing-clippy-for-
sunrise)

Sunrise joining Microsoft, they just added Clippy to their calendar

------
draugadrotten
SAS SPACE TRAVEL by Scandinavian Airlines (SAS)
[http://www.sas.se/](http://www.sas.se/)

------
kyledrake
Neocities raises $400m at a $14b valuation
[https://neocities.org/blog/neocities-
raises-400-million](https://neocities.org/blog/neocities-raises-400-million)

------
yaliceme
Space Rock - Build computer things that are nice to use, faster than you could
before [https://space-rock.meteor.com/](https://space-rock.meteor.com/)

------
theophrastus
The effort to fork Debian (Devuan) capitulates: starting here:
[https://devuan.org/](https://devuan.org/) follow "BREAKING NEWS: Ultimately,
we give up. Read here in detail" to here:
[https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20150401.095603.4a3a1e...](https://lists.dyne.org/lurker/message/20150401.095603.4a3a1e39.en.html)
at least i _think_ it's an April fools joke (not a super funny one at least)

------
amolgupta
Run to get offers by flipkart:

[https://twitter.com/Flipkart/status/583145516218720256](https://twitter.com/Flipkart/status/583145516218720256)

~~~
amolgupta
and another one
[https://twitter.com/91bilal/status/583177078238945280](https://twitter.com/91bilal/status/583177078238945280)

------
dbeardsl
[https://www.ifixit.com](https://www.ifixit.com) announces iFAXit! On-demand
repair guide delivery (to your fax machines! For free!)

------
TilmanGriesel
Introducing PlayStation Flow
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bPUaLpNcMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bPUaLpNcMY)

------
dcustodio
Google Fiber dial-up mode
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTTtkisylQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTTtkisylQw)

------
tagawa
Redact.js for ultimate web performance:

[https://codepo8.github.io/redact.js/](https://codepo8.github.io/redact.js/)

------
mseri
Quantum music on arXiv:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.09045](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.09045)

------
amouat
Container Solutions is proud to release today its own container technology,
Rocker. Rocker is an amalgamation of ideas and sources from both the Docker
and Rocket projects.

[http://container-solutions.com/2015/04/container-
solutions-i...](http://container-solutions.com/2015/04/container-solutions-
introduces-rocker/)

------
Lethalman
H1Z1 and PlanetSide 2 switched reddit banners:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/H1Z1](http://www.reddit.com/r/H1Z1)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Planetside/](http://www.reddit.com/r/Planetside/)

That's because PS2 says they get cheaters from H1Z1, and viceversa.

------
conroy
\- Game of Thrones clue

\- Power Wheels Desert Drifters

\- Steam-powered Gaming Cabinet

\- Voltron Cat Condo

\- and more...

[http://www.thinkgeek.com/](http://www.thinkgeek.com/)

~~~
huxley
My favourite Think Geek April Fools was the 2001: A Space Odyssey Monolith
Action Figure:

[http://www.wired.com/2010/10/2001-a-space-odyssey-
monolith-a...](http://www.wired.com/2010/10/2001-a-space-odyssey-monolith-
action-figure/)

(which they did end up selling due to demand)

"It's Full of Stars!"

"Zero Points of Articulation"

------
sycren
Fake Job Ad: MyAppConverter is seeking a new senior developer to open up their
new San Francisco office in their expansion plans.

[https://www.myappconverter.com/blog/senior-developer-
wanted-...](https://www.myappconverter.com/blog/senior-developer-wanted-sf-
based-250000-300000-annum)

$250,000 - $300,000 per annum + bonus + benefits

Join our new San Francisco office!

We’re looking for a Senior Developer to bring their talents to our brand new
team. This opportunity is simply unmissable! Join the innovators in app
conversion, and take your career to new heights.

An exciting opportunity has arisen for a Senior Developer to join our
expanding team.

MyAppConverter is seeking a talented Senior Developer to sit back, relax and
have all of their work done for them. A lazy mindset is essential, and someone
with a passion for the latest revolution in app conversion is a must.

Developer skill / responsibilities:

\- No previous experience necessary.

\- Excellent Java skills (drinking coffee from a mug/cup/thermos).

\- Thumb twiddling expertise.

\- A passion for the latest revolution in app conversion.

\- Watching in silent awe.

\- Enjoys boredom.

------
FanaHOVA
Not sure if UberLIONS is an April's fools joke or not, but it probably belongs
here. Use promo code LIONCUBS and lion cubs (and a trainer) will come right to
you ready to play. They'll also donate $1 toward the Big Cats Initiative.

[https://blog.uber.com/nyc-uberlions-2015](https://blog.uber.com/nyc-
uberlions-2015)

~~~
cguess
My bet is that the donation is real, but the lions are not.

------
schmielson
Dachshund-Powered Delivery Service

[https://docsend.com/dachshund](https://docsend.com/dachshund)

------
milesf
Looks like iFixit has multiple A1 jokes today:

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Teardown/38659](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Teardown/38659)

[https://www.ifixit.com/ifaxit](https://www.ifixit.com/ifaxit)

------
sanxiyn
Samsung announces the world's first IoT smart knife, Galaxy BLADE edge, made
for the modern chef with cutting-edge technology.

[http://global.samsungtomorrow.com/galaxy-blade-edge-chefs-
ed...](http://global.samsungtomorrow.com/galaxy-blade-edge-chefs-edition/)

~~~
shultays
They had to include a warning about it is being aprils fool

~~~
sredfern
This is coming from the company who brings you the "IoT" clothes washing
machine...

Also whats with curved phones?

------
cpeterso
blink-dev: Intent to deprecate and remove: JavaScript

[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!topic/bli...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!topic/blink-
dev/6mfrkTkw808)

------
corobo
Online.net has a "Selfie" option when ordering. Pretty fun way to order a
server to be honest!

[https://console.online.net/en/server/selfie/Al5dpTp6Awp3](https://console.online.net/en/server/selfie/Al5dpTp6Awp3)

------
xyclos
Code School is Now Customizable:
[https://www.codeschool.com/geocities#?bg=1&cr=1&ff=1&g1=0&g2...](https://www.codeschool.com/geocities#?bg=1&cr=1&ff=1&g1=0&g2=0&g3=0&g4=0&g5=0&g6=0)

------
carlosgg
Dirk Nowitzki announces he is retiring

[http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2015/4/1/8320117/dirk-
nowitzki-...](http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2015/4/1/8320117/dirk-nowitzki-
announces-he-is-retiring-on-APRIL-FIRST)

------
thelonelygod
Today, we're pivoting. Major League Hacking is now Major League Packing:
[http://news.mlh.io/major-league-hacking-now-major-league-
pac...](http://news.mlh.io/major-league-hacking-now-major-league-
packing-04-01-2015)

------
danschumann
Eagle Optics introduces a way to attract more birds to your feeder.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6mlw3165fo&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6mlw3165fo&feature=youtu.be)

------
zakelfassi
FlipTheWeb Chrome extension:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fliptheweb/jfdmnek...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fliptheweb/jfdmnekbhhloooancdmoomkggpejdjfd)

(inspired by com.google)

~~~
dag11
Phew, this fixed com.google. Now I can search again!

------
fudgy73
Uber Car Shop

Pick up a Car Shop catalog on your next Uber trip and discover world class
products from the comfort of the backseat.

[http://issuu.com/ubermo/docs/ubercarshop](http://issuu.com/ubermo/docs/ubercarshop)

------
ca98am79
Flippa is selling itself on itself: [https://flippa.com/4334300-premium-
pr-5-online-marketplace-w...](https://flippa.com/4334300-premium-pr-5-online-
marketplace-with-3mil-uniques-mo-making-10mil-mo)

------
Red_
Compilations of Pranks from TechCrunch, CNN and TheVerge

[http://techcrunch.com/gallery/april-fools-2015-the-mega-
roun...](http://techcrunch.com/gallery/april-fools-2015-the-mega-round-up-of-
the-best-gags/)

[http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/01/world/april-fools-day-
pranks/](http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/01/world/april-fools-day-pranks/)

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/1/8327379/april-fools-
roundup](http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/1/8327379/april-fools-roundup)

------
felipe_csl
SOLVING AN UNTIMELY SYSTEM ERROR ON OUR SITE [http://blog.airbnb.com/solving-
an-untimely-system-error-on-o...](http://blog.airbnb.com/solving-an-untimely-
system-error-on-our-site/)

------
werencole
Bob Loblaw hired by Applause:

[http://blog.applause.com/2015/04/01/bob-loblaws-applause-
blo...](http://blog.applause.com/2015/04/01/bob-loblaws-applause-blog-debuts/)

~~~
inthewoods
Funny - "Applause AppleWatch Watch – Where we watch for updates on what people
are watching for from the Apple Watch"

------
drelihan
Ministry of Supply sells The Armstrong, a space suit for the modern man -
[http://ministryofsupply.com/pages/the-
armstrong](http://ministryofsupply.com/pages/the-armstrong)

------
peshkira
Selfie Shoes

[http://miz-mooz.com](http://miz-mooz.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw72zFX2rsk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw72zFX2rsk)

------
bmet
Education.com announces it will become a cat-based learning platform
Announcement: [http://www.education.com/cat-based-
learning/](http://www.education.com/cat-based-learning/) "Science" article:
[http://www.education.com/magazine/article/cat-co-
learning/](http://www.education.com/magazine/article/cat-co-learning/)
Homepage (they added cats):
[http://www.education.com/](http://www.education.com/)

------
neilpeel
Spotify CEO to launch rap career

[http://www.thenordicweb.com/blog/spotify-ceo-to-launch-
rap-c...](http://www.thenordicweb.com/blog/spotify-ceo-to-launch-rap-career)

------
cies
"Functor is now a superclass of Monad in GHC HEAD"

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3121lh/functor_is_n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3121lh/functor_is_now_a_superclass_of_monad_in_ghc_head/)

Same as last year:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1bfojn/functor_is_n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/1bfojn/functor_is_now_a_superclass_of_monad_in_ghc_head/)

And I fell for it again... Hmpf.

~~~
marcosdumay
Isn't it now? Or is it only Applicative?

------
LouisRoR
Coldfusion is making a huge comeback in the London Tech-Scene.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9302185)

~~~
rip747
it very well could:

CFWheels.org -
[https://github.com/cfwheels/cfwheels](https://github.com/cfwheels/cfwheels)

and no, this isn't a joke. Full disclosure: I worked on and LOVE this project.

------
gk3
Parse Pigeon - add on-demand delivery to your app with a few lines of code:
[http://parse.com/products/pigeon](http://parse.com/products/pigeon)

~~~
CGamesPlay
Plus, a Parse coupon for joining the waitlist!

------
alicez
Dato targets MS-DOS as the next Big Data platform, processes terabytes of data
in 640KB of RAM

[http://blog.dato.com/dato-on-ms-dos](http://blog.dato.com/dato-on-ms-dos)

------
IgnitedGeek
Facebook to acquire Meteor Announcement: [http://joshowens.me/facebook-to-
acquire-meteor/](http://joshowens.me/facebook-to-acquire-meteor/)

------
digitalsushi
/tmpShark
[https://appliance.cloudshark.org/tmpshark/](https://appliance.cloudshark.org/tmpshark/)
Cloud Storage for your temp files.

------
m-i-l
Microsoft Announces Its Own Linux OS: [http://itsfoss.com/microsoft-announces-
linux-os/](http://itsfoss.com/microsoft-announces-linux-os/)

~~~
spb
That is one thirsty fucking site. Something popping up every five seconds
saying "Subscribe! Retweet! Look at meeeeee!!"

------
lhorie
Mithril.js website in elvish

[http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/archive/v0.1.34/](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/archive/v0.1.34/)

------
1729
Uber-like on demand cab service in India launches an on demand helicopter
service [https://www.olacabs.com/air](https://www.olacabs.com/air)

~~~
icebraining
It's 404ing.

~~~
asimaskit
[https://www.olacabs.com/ola-air](https://www.olacabs.com/ola-air)

------
Zigurd
Latvia to get Mistral warship instead of Russia:
[https://euobserver.com/news/128217](https://euobserver.com/news/128217)

It was picked up as fact by several Rusian media outlets:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KJbT4Xw...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KJbT4XwEOicJ:sputniknews.com/military/20150401/1020300718.html+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
attilagyorffy
[https://github.com/npm-ruby/npm-ruby](https://github.com/npm-ruby/npm-ruby)
\- Bringing npm functionality to Ruby applications

------
andrebalza1
Kim Jong Un chooses an Italian education provider to have a course about
freedom of the press

[https://youtu.be/d_vit8ZRHx8](https://youtu.be/d_vit8ZRHx8)

------
chaimkut
Glide to be acquired by Apple for $430 million, will open an R&D center in
Jerusalem

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://medium.com/%40MadeinJLM1/confirmed-
glide-to-be-acquired-by-apple-for-430-million-will-open-an-r-d-center-in-
jerusalem-8f53ba24684c&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gws_rd=cr&ei=5KQbVbzeNcP1ggT214D4CQ)

------
tashoecraft
Angular and React have merged

[http://moduscreate.com/reangular-angular-react-
merger/](http://moduscreate.com/reangular-angular-react-merger/)

------
dasfee
Digital agency launches division to make tiny websites for the Apple Watch

Page: [http://www.applewatchdesign.co/](http://www.applewatchdesign.co/)

------
Red_
InternetIsBeatiful went retro

[http://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/](http://www.reddit.com/r/InternetIsBeautiful/)

------
thefahim
Instacart: Self-driving Carbs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzjkFiv6CPs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzjkFiv6CPs)

------
cbsmith
Disney announces X-Wings:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ3n_D1zBrg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ3n_D1zBrg)

------
jianshen
Houzz releases HouzzLenz VR Goggles to visualize home remodeling.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYIKDcMwreY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYIKDcMwreY)

[http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/46342399/list/houzzlenz-
the-n...](http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/46342399/list/houzzlenz-the-new-way-
to-see-your-home)

"If you can swipe your face, you can update your place."

------
dumbstoneDOTcom
Dumbstone.com [http://www.dumbstone.com](http://www.dumbstone.com) We Bedazzle
Wearables and trade them as virtual currency!

------
binoyxj
T-Mobile Pets Unleashed
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kj-4F8pWfk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kj-4F8pWfk)

------
bhaumik
We added new mentors, including rms for iOS, Elon Musk, etc.

[http://www.thinkful.com/mentors](http://www.thinkful.com/mentors)

------
_dancannon
Hailo Piggy Back.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw49oK9bMLM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw49oK9bMLM)

~~~
solaris999
When they mentioned rebranding the mount as a Hailo lift I was hoping they'd
take it a step further and invent the Uber Hailo Lyft

------
geoffwoo
Keanu - Download the New You by Nootrobox
[https://nootrobox.com/keanu](https://nootrobox.com/keanu)

------
andybuzz
Blinkist announces Blink-ku, poetic summaries of nonfiction books.

[https://www.blinkist.com/page19/introducing-blink-ku-the-
wor...](https://www.blinkist.com/page19/introducing-blink-ku-the-worlds-best-
nonfiction-books-in-verse)

The summary of Tim Ferriss's The 4-Hour Workweek is hilarious:

So Much Depends Upon a 40-Hour Lie

So much depends upon

a forty hour lie when

all you need is an out of office responder

and a bunch of virtual assistants

------
pierre
Lunar Impulse [http://www.lunarimpulse.com/](http://www.lunarimpulse.com/)

A plane that use lunar energy.

------
gmakkoulis
How Avocarrot Replaced Targeting Algorithms With 742 Real People

[http://www.avocarrot.com/blog/how-avocarrot-replaced-
targeti...](http://www.avocarrot.com/blog/how-avocarrot-replaced-targeting-
algorithms-with-742-real-people/)

Announcing HERO, the Human-Enabled Relevancy Optimizer, to address one of the
hardest challenges we faced yet.

------
youknowjack
Jobs4Pets: [http://www.indeed.com/jobs4pets](http://www.indeed.com/jobs4pets)

------
viacoffee
Hodor Lang by Hummingbird Tech

[http://www.hodor-lang.org/](http://www.hodor-lang.org/)

------
johnfisherman
"Send 15$ to this account and let's fight SPAM together!" Memeoirs launches
the Spam Book! Make your own!

[http://blog.memeoirs.com/2015/04/making-spam-matter-
memeoirs...](http://blog.memeoirs.com/2015/04/making-spam-matter-memeoirs-now-
offers-a-brand-new-feature)

------
thekemkid
Micromonitor reaping huge rewards as nearForm moves all developers to four
inch screens!

Announcement: [http://www.nearform.com/nodecrunch/micromonitor-reaping-
huge...](http://www.nearform.com/nodecrunch/micromonitor-reaping-huge-rewards-
nearform-moves-developers-four-inch-screens/)

------
coldpie
One of my favorite April 1 things is Wikipedia's bizarre frontpage:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page)

The featured article, picture, and various highlights on the frontpage are
always delightful. And true and educational! Check it out.

~~~
no_news_is
The cake is a pie!

Also whoa
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizza_cake](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizza_cake)

------
mirap
There also is Tinder for Stupid things: [http://getstd.us](http://getstd.us)

------
relu
Elance-oDesk announcing new name and the shift to online dating. Elove-oDate,
double click on love.

[https://www.odesk.com/blog/2015/04/announcing-new-name-
new-s...](https://www.odesk.com/blog/2015/04/announcing-new-name-new-shift-
online-dating/)

------
blparker
Uber Shop

Uber's trademark innovation and convenience have revolutionized the way you
move. Starting today, we're revolutionizing the way you shop.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bECYvHkDrMo&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bECYvHkDrMo&feature=youtu.be)

------
rbc
Here's one from 2011, "Stetson hat to be new Army standard headgear":

[http://www.army.mil/article/54202/Stetson_hat_to_be_new_Army...](http://www.army.mil/article/54202/Stetson_hat_to_be_new_Army_standard_headgear/)

------
tie_
Nokia HERE's first wearable tech - geo-intelligent kitty collar:
[http://360.here.com/2015/04/01/unveils-first-wearable-
tech/](http://360.here.com/2015/04/01/unveils-first-wearable-tech/)

------
VelNZ
Blizzard joins in on the fun: [http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/18486737/new-
garrison-featu...](http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/18486737/new-garrison-
feature-tindr-for-followers-3-27-2015)

------
ssharp
Embrace Pet Insurance Proud to Say Direwolf Coverage Is Coming

[http://www.embracepetinsurance.com/about-
us/press/direwolf-c...](http://www.embracepetinsurance.com/about-
us/press/direwolf-coverage-is-coming)

Disclaimer: I work there.

------
makeee
Popular DIY blog "The Crafted Life" is acquired by Kraft Cheese, rebrands to
The Krafted Life, focuses solely on DIY tutorials that utilize Kraft cheese
products: [http://thecraftedlife.com](http://thecraftedlife.com)

------
ins0
Google: Moon optimize mobile pages
[https://developers.google.com/webmasters/mobile-
sites/mobile...](https://developers.google.com/webmasters/mobile-sites/mobile-
seo/other-devices/moon)

------
tumultco
Introducing Tumult Hype Edition

[http://blog.tumult.com/2015/04/01/introducing-tumult-hype-
ed...](http://blog.tumult.com/2015/04/01/introducing-tumult-hype-edition/)

Light theme, Dark theme, and now the Gold theme!

------
binoyxj
KINDLR, the New Goodreads Dating App
[https://www.goodreads.com/blog/show/498-announcing-kindlr-
th...](https://www.goodreads.com/blog/show/498-announcing-kindlr-the-new-
goodreads-dating-app)

------
will_walker
Glitter resin launched by Formlabs:

[http://formlabs.com/company/blog/2015/04/01/introducing-
glit...](http://formlabs.com/company/blog/2015/04/01/introducing-glitter-
resin/)

------
timwiththebo
Adopt A Pothole:
[http://www.adoptapothole.co.ke/](http://www.adoptapothole.co.ke/)

Created by OkHi, a tech startup in Kenya that has a mission to give a physical
address to the 4B people in the world who don't have one.

------
rbustamante22
New teeth jewelry line: [http://www.loveandpieces.com/blogs/online-jewelry-
boutique-b...](http://www.loveandpieces.com/blogs/online-jewelry-boutique-
blog/19039275-all-new-teeth-jewelry-line)

------
steven_pack
Government to sell-off playgrounds - kids don't play outside anyway. Proceeds
to be used to build digital parks inside Minecraft.

[http://daily.koalasafe.com/](http://daily.koalasafe.com/)

Got picked up by a few places in Australia.

------
gzur
Transform your work world with holograms!

Tempo Vision is hardware that enhances the way teams experience their
environment in Tempo and JIRA.

[http://www.tempoplugin.com/tempo-vision/](http://www.tempoplugin.com/tempo-
vision/)

------
carlosgg
Hillary Declares 2016 Run, Files For Divorce
[http://www.thetakeaway.org/story/hillary-
declares-2016-run-f...](http://www.thetakeaway.org/story/hillary-
declares-2016-run-files-divorce/)

------
binoyxj
Dominos driverless delivery vehicle [https://www.dominos.co.uk/blog/dominos-
rolls-out-driverless-...](https://www.dominos.co.uk/blog/dominos-rolls-out-
driverless-delivery-vehicles/)

------
ernestipark
HubSpot Goes #DeskFree, Pioneering the Next Frontier of Workspace
Collaboration [http://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/hubspot-desk-
free](http://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/hubspot-desk-free)

------
thebiglebrewski
New York Code + Design Academy has a web development class for your furry
friends now!

[http://nycda.com/classes/web-development-for-
dogs/](http://nycda.com/classes/web-development-for-dogs/)

------
pamonrails
Removing support for credit cards in Kill Bill:
[http://killbill.io/blog/deprecating-support-debit-credit-
car...](http://killbill.io/blog/deprecating-support-debit-credit-cards/)

------
codeulike
Hailo Piggyback

[http://www.techdigest.tv/2015/04/hailo-introduces-the-
piggyb...](http://www.techdigest.tv/2015/04/hailo-introduces-the-piggyback-
revolutionising-personal-transportation.html)

------
SoulMan
Now fly using Ola App – Introducing Ola Air!
[http://www.tdgmag.com/2015/04/ola-air-fly-using-ola-
app/](http://www.tdgmag.com/2015/04/ola-air-fly-using-ola-app/)

------
FaisalRashid
Furious 7 got banned in Pakistan: [http://www.shareonfb.com/n4nqp0/film-
censor-board-bans-furio...](http://www.shareonfb.com/n4nqp0/film-censor-board-
bans-furious-7-in-pakistan)

------
jackreichert
NordVPN - Internet unlocked... on Mars [https://nordvpn.com/blog/how-did-we-
unblock-the-internet-of-...](https://nordvpn.com/blog/how-did-we-unblock-the-
internet-of-mars/)

------
carlosgg
Petbox, from the people who brought you Redbox.
[http://www.redbox.com/petbox/?CID=EM:37311&et_rid=79397907](http://www.redbox.com/petbox/?CID=EM:37311&et_rid=79397907)

------
tomjhill
[http://www.wiffi.co.uk](http://www.wiffi.co.uk) \- The Scent of Connection

Scented Wi-Fi that lets you know if a connection is secure or not. If it
smells bad, don't connect.

The best thing is... It's not an April Fools!

------
ilpianista
I suppose the SailfishOS for console games is a joke:
[https://twitter.com/JollaHQ/status/583176660821913600](https://twitter.com/JollaHQ/status/583176660821913600)

~~~
bobuk
This is a good list of games, which can be used in SailfishOS's console:
[http://www.tuxarena.com/2014/02/several-great-linux-
terminal...](http://www.tuxarena.com/2014/02/several-great-linux-terminal-
games/) :)

------
codeulike
Chrome Android App - Introducing #ChromeSelfie

[http://chrome.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/introducing-
chromeselfi...](http://chrome.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/introducing-
chromeselfie.html)

~~~
ge0rg
This is awesome. I've been thinking about a meta-youtube-channel, where you
can watch people watch youtube (if anyone has the time, please pull it off!).

------
salimmadjd
Bacon Flavored Asthma Peak Flow Meter to improve asthma adherence.

[https://twitter.com/AsthmaMD/status/583333806469337088](https://twitter.com/AsthmaMD/status/583333806469337088)

------
austen
Dragon Drop for Asana

Accouncement: [https://blog.asana.com/2015/04/breathe-some-fire-into-
your-t...](https://blog.asana.com/2015/04/breathe-some-fire-into-your-task-
list/)

------
17425170
Coffeevault - [http://blog.hemavault.com/2015/04/01/introducing-
coffeevault...](http://blog.hemavault.com/2015/04/01/introducing-coffeevault/)

------
redwards510
Google acquires XDA : [http://www.xda-developers.com/google-to-acquire-xda-
dev-rewa...](http://www.xda-developers.com/google-to-acquire-xda-dev-rewards-
policy-changes/)

------
tpowell
Miscellaneous Month at Travaasa Experiential Resorts –
[http://travaasa.com/newsletter/2015/april/](http://travaasa.com/newsletter/2015/april/)

------
binoyxj
Coca-Cola in a new 10 ml sip size pack
[https://twitter.com/CocaCola/status/583303638090694656](https://twitter.com/CocaCola/status/583303638090694656)

------
conroy
Share a Reaction

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2015/03/chrome-selfie-
share...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2015/03/chrome-selfie-share-
reaction.html)

------
jgifford
A new Startup Vitamins product

[http://www.startupvitamins.com/products/startup-condoms-
trip...](http://www.startupvitamins.com/products/startup-condoms-triple-packs)

------
ai_ja_nai
Language translation company Translated releases a klingon version of its
website: [http://www.translated.net/tlh/](http://www.translated.net/tlh/)

------
mmagdi
Introducing Prezi Retro
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxOgnaEc5hg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxOgnaEc5hg&feature=youtu.be)

------
magdi
Introducing Prezi Retro
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxOgnaEc5hg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxOgnaEc5hg&feature=youtu.be)

------
concerto
Not on the Highstreet. Happy Hatchery - hatch at home eggs ordered online.

[http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/happyhatchery](http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/happyhatchery)

------
sujjjith
[http://www.shopclues.com/laggayi90percent-
offsale.html?icid=...](http://www.shopclues.com/laggayi90percent-
offsale.html?icid=Happ|cnl|laggayisale|010415)

------
bvanvugt
Share underwear with the world - MeUndies introduces the #ReUndies program.

[https://www.meundies.com/videos/reundies](https://www.meundies.com/videos/reundies)

------
dylnclrk
Indiegogo Heat: The world's first hot sauce crowdfunding platform.
[https://learn.indiegogo.com/heat/](https://learn.indiegogo.com/heat/)

------
matcanessa
[http://visual-seo.com/SEO-Blog/Case-Study-CR-increased-
neuro...](http://visual-seo.com/SEO-Blog/Case-Study-CR-increased-
neuromarketing)

------
urvader
Sync physical post-it board with trello using magnetism, pencil and a
Raspberry Pi. [https://vimeo.com/123835399](https://vimeo.com/123835399)

------
drewry
The future of programming languages, a long jumbled series of HODOR to create
functional scripts. [http://hodor-lang.org](http://hodor-lang.org)

------
andrewbarba
#CHAMPRANK Your Friends

[http://blog.tablelist.com/tablelist-april-
fools-2015-champra...](http://blog.tablelist.com/tablelist-april-
fools-2015-champrank)

------
benn_88
First Raspberry Pi in Space [http://www.raspberrypi.org/first-pi-in-
space/](http://www.raspberrypi.org/first-pi-in-space/)

------
benatkin
[https://instagram.com/p/078SdFQ3hJ/?taken-
by=marutaro](https://instagram.com/p/078SdFQ3hJ/?taken-by=marutaro)

------
VelNZ
Razer - Project McFly Hovering Mouse:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlCx5gjAmqI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlCx5gjAmqI)

------
orik
Moz is offering support to all users through Snapchat.

[http://moz.com/blog/snapchat-support](http://moz.com/blog/snapchat-support)

------
1234567890123
Terminal interface for omgubuntu:
[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/)

------
cmpaul
The latest in eSignatures: carrier pigeons.
[http://info.hellosign.com/avian](http://info.hellosign.com/avian)

------
VelNZ
Grouber from Groupon:
[http://www.groupon.com/pages/grouber](http://www.groupon.com/pages/grouber)

------
johnm1019
Prysm announces headband control for collaborative display walls

[https://vimeo.com/123800794](https://vimeo.com/123800794)

------
cbsmith
Google Panda:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI9Qb4PuiOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI9Qb4PuiOU)

------
mguillemot
We are launching our MMO Gangs of Space on Game Boy!

[https://www.gangsofspace.com/en](https://www.gangsofspace.com/en)

------
krallja
[https://meh.com/](https://meh.com/) applies one of several vertigo-inducing
CSS transforms

------
conradfr
SpeedRunners (a game on Steam) is running with graphics like 320x200 & 16
colors, and 8 bits music.

You have to restore an old version of some files to play ...

------
anotherdjohnson
Apparently HealthLoop was attacked by zombies:
[http://ow.ly/L42S9](http://ow.ly/L42S9)

------
wiradikusuma
I published my Work-in-Progress maze game in Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tinjas](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tinjas)

After a minute or two (after tapping Start), it will jump-scare you with your
friend's photo. You can then jump-scare your friends with your own photo.

It uses Facebook, but doesn't post anything (other than Game Request, which is
user-initiated).

The game itself is still largely unfinished, but playable. Feedbacks welcome!

------
dewyatt
Complete rewrite of HAProxy in Lua
[http://www.haproxy.org/](http://www.haproxy.org/)

------
markkat
Hubski, clicking a hubwheel plays "thoughtful" audio clip.

[https://hubski.com](https://hubski.com)

~~~
lowboy
Too bad I get redirected to an auth page after 50ms of audio.

------
ndesaulniers
Microsoft to buy Mozilla: [http://imgur.com/oF0S74Y](http://imgur.com/oF0S74Y)

------
gadders
The Today Program (news) on BBC Radio 4 had a suggestion by FIFA in the sports
section to make football (soccer) goals 6 inches wider.

------
aurizon
The XQD - Quantum Entanglement Camera

[https://vimeo.com/123649095](https://vimeo.com/123649095)

------
trainwreckme
Joylent Green - a powdered food replacement made from people

[http://joylent.eu](http://joylent.eu)

~~~
chanux
#NSFW

~~~
RankingMember
Haha wow, I did not see that coming.

------
blumentopf
The Hurr Durr Archives

[https://www.kernel.org/](https://www.kernel.org/)

------
gerty
Pipedot is now in Esperanto.

[https://pipedot.org/](https://pipedot.org/)

------
adem666
black out whole country was good idea. and Turkey did it for 10 hours

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/nationwide-
blackout-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/nationwide-blackout-
throws-turkey-into-chaos-10145504.html)

------
sandaru1
Checkout our newest product - an online medical reference. The main feature
would be our new creative UI that would let users navigate the site easily and
comfortably with a nostalgic feeling.
[http://www.explainmedicine.com/](http://www.explainmedicine.com/)

------
tk120404
[http://olaair.com](http://olaair.com)

------
asomorjai
From the Hungarian iPhone site szifon.com comes the news that Apple buys
Yosemite Park :)

[http://szifon.com/2015/04/01/felvasarolja-az-apple-a-
yosemit...](http://szifon.com/2015/04/01/felvasarolja-az-apple-a-yosemite-
nemzeti-parkot/)

------
sisivee
+1, thanks for creating this.

------
codysoyland
yoloimport: Python package that eliminates ImportErrors.

[https://github.com/codysoyland/yoloimport](https://github.com/codysoyland/yoloimport)

------
sijoe
slowpath data appliances for buzzword dense storage:
[http://scalableinformatics.com/tortoise](http://scalableinformatics.com/tortoise)

------
nitin_flanker
Apple is releasing iPhone-7 on a price below than Galaxy s7

------
detaro
superfeedr rebrandes as Batfeedr

[http://blog.superfeedr.com/](http://blog.superfeedr.com/)

------
rand888
[http://www.ebuyer.com/k9-audio-hf-hifi-canine-hifi-
unit](http://www.ebuyer.com/k9-audio-hf-hifi-canine-hifi-unit)

------
shwetanka
BuzzKill -
[http://offers.freecharge.com/buzzkill/](http://offers.freecharge.com/buzzkill/)

------
coldelectrons
Michael Bay will be doing a reboot of Casa Blanca.

------
kevinburke
Changed my HN title bar from gray to blue

------
GeoNomad
[https://phplist.nova-
wings.com/lists/lt.php?id=fk4BAwkaUFMZU...](https://phplist.nova-
wings.com/lists/lt.php?id=fk4BAwkaUFMZUVUFUw)

Flying 365 days per year!

Austrian paragliding manufacturers NOVA plan to convert a reservoir into an
indoor paragliding centre

During a press conference in Terfens, Tyrol, local paragliding manufacturer
NOVA has announced their intention to open an indoor flying centre. They plan
to convert a reservoir into a so-called Para-Hall, in order to offer pilots
from all over the world the opportunity to fly regardless of the weather
conditions. At present they are in intense negotiations with hydroelectric
companies and the state governments of the Tyrol and Salzburg. The project
focuses on sustainability and will contribute to the long-term future of the
Austrian tourism industry.

“Climate change cannot be ignored” says NOVA CEO Wolfgang Lechner, “glaciers
in the Alps will melt sooner or later. Therefore, it is inevitable that some
reservoirs and their hydroelectric plants will no longer be profitable. Our
Para-Hall is a ground-breaking alternative.“

NOVA intends to empty, dredge, clean and cover a reservoir. Lechner explains
that from a technical point of view, a reservoir with a hydroelectric plant is
ideal for converting into a flying centre: “the turbines can be reversed and
used to blow air into the Para-Hall. Add a few filaments and indoor thermals
are possible. Our test pilots have already tried this in the indoor ski centre
in Dubai. It worked fine!”

A highlight of the NOVA Para-Hall will be the Open Air Access, which is a huge
retractable roof. With strong indoor thermals, it will be possible to take off
inside and go through the roof. Alternatively, it can launch outside, for
example in the Outdoor Hike & Fly Area in the mountains above the centre, and
then land inside.

The Spectator Area will be situated at the front of the Para-Hall – with
glazed viewing areas facing into the centre and down to the valley. Several
levels will offer visitors the chance to have a variety of gastro-experiences:
Tyrolean Stubn (inns) will offer locally produced local organic produce, an
Ayurveda restaurant staffed by genuine Indian chefs, Schnitzel-World (a self-
service restaurant with good cost-benefit ratio), on level three it is
possible to fast, while next to the landing zone, pilots can avail themselves
of the obligatory landing field beer. “The absolute highlight", according to
Wolfi Lechner, "is the Silent Zone. This is situated in the Fresh Air Zone and
offers complete relaxation. Here everyone can discover their inner apricot.”

NOVA plans to convert the current engine room into an Outdoor Experience
Centre. Lechner explains: “We hope to install eco hotels with straw beds and
Tyrolean pinewood interiors, a climbing wall, wellness centre, a spacious spa
area with attached salt cave, an ice climbing wall, yoga retreat and a
children's crèche with a mountain pasture experience - featuring real cows.
Part of the drainage channel will be converted to a night club. Finally, there
will be conferencing facilities. We’re thinking big and are focussing on the
family - and all very sustainable!“ In co-operation with the ZAMG (Central
Institute for Meteorology and Geodynamics in Innsbruck) NOVA has commissioned
research, which will pinpoint the optimal moment to start the building work.
The project should commence no later than the 1st April 2020, probably
earlier.

“At first glance, the concept may sound a bit crazy”, explains Lechner, “but
the planning is in the advanced stages.” Currently the reservoir at the
Moserboden in the Tauern area is favourite. The site offers the advantage of
two dams. On one side the topography will enable soaring flights, the other
will be developed as a thermalling paradise.

Lechner is convinced that the power generation companies will be enthusiastic
about the concept and he is anticipating investment from ski resort operators.
“Sooner or later they will no longer have a viable business. With our long-
term sustainable concept we will be able to save the day. The Para-Hall we
will mean we are all ready for the future. It will allow tourists to
experience all facets of nature – without having to step outside!”

Find out more at www.nova.eu

------
RRRA
Why do you want to ruin the fun? :P

------
pknerd
MS Definitely win here.

~~~
pknerd
Thanks downvoter, I love you

